# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم داخل المملكة >  الرجاء مساعدتى  !!!

## نجد الخليج

السلام عليكم / القضية بأختصار :
انا سعودى متزوج من كويتية ولى منها 3 اطفال بسن الحضانة ،، طلبت متها الانتقال لبلدى ورفضت نهائى ،، واخذت اطفالى ورجعت لبلدى ،، وبعدها رفعت على 3 قضايا طلاق ونفقة وحضانة بمحكمة الكويت،، وبالنسبة لى توجهت الى محكمة المدينة اللتى اسكن بها وشرحت للقاضى تفاصيل مشاكلى معها ،، وسالنى هل عقد الزواج فية شروط الاقامة معها ببلدها ؟ فقلت لا ،، فقال لى انتظر لعلها تلتحق بك وبأطفالها فى السعودية ،، وانتظرت مدة 6 اشهر ولم ترجع ،، وذهب بعدها عمى رجل كبير بالسن الى الكويت ليصلح الاحوال ،، فتفاجأ بعدم الاحترام له من قبل والدها واخوانها !! ورجعت الى القاضى بعد المدة وقلت 6 اشهر فاتت ولم ترجع !! وقال لى طلقها !! وطلقتها وارسلو لها صك الطلاق عن طريق القنوات الدبلوماسية ،، ومشكلتى وهى الاهم ( الحضانة ) علما بانى لاأريد احرمها من أطفالها ،، هل يطبق الحكم الكويتى بالحضانة بالسعودية ؟؟ اى فى غير موطن الأب ؟؟ وهذى مشكلتى بان انحرم من الاشراف عليهم وتربيتهم ورؤيتهم وولايتهم ؟؟ علما بأن الاحكام الكويتية غيابية ولم أحضر اى جلسة ولم اعلن اعلان صحيح ببلدى ؟ وعلما بانها تحايلت على القضاء الكويتى وادعت انى موجود بالكويت ،، واسف لى الاطالة وجزاكم اللة كل خير...

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*الأخ / نجد الخليج*
*سأبحث لك الموضوع وسأقوم بالرد فى أقرب وقت ممكن ....*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*هل تريد أطفالك واجبارها على التنازل عن الحضانة ؟؟*



> علما بأن الاحكام الكويتية غيابية ولم أحضر اى جلسة ولم اعلن اعلان صحيح ببلدى ؟ وعلما بانها تحايلت على القضاء الكويتى وادعت انى موجود بالكويت ،،



طالما أن الأحكام لم تصدر فى مواجهتك ... يمكننا اقامة دعوى بعدم [align=justify]الاعتداد بالأحكام وسيقضى لك بذلك..هذا من جهة من جهة أخرى بحث جدوى تحريك الدعوى الجنائية ضدها لقيامها عمدا بالتزوير فى الاعلانات القضائية باعلانك فى غير موطنك القانونى واثباتها لواقعة مزورة على خلاف الحقيقة ....[/align]
سأبدء فى البحث عن تلك النقاط من خلال القانونين السعودى والكويتى ..علما بأنه اذا أمكن لنا ادانتها فى جريمة التزوير المعنوى فى المحررات الرسمية"الاعلانات القضائية" سيمكننا اجبارها على التنازل عن الحقوق الشرعية الأخرى المتبقية لها .... 
لذا أرغب فى سماع ردك على سؤالى السابق...
وللحديث بقية 
خالص تحياتى

----------


## نجد الخليج

أخ هيثم الفقى :   جزاك اللة كل خير  ،،،        أنا بأنتظارك لتقدم لى الأستشارة 
  ولك فائق الاحترام والتقدير ،،،

----------


## نجد الخليج

أخى واستاذى الكريم هيثم الفقى :  أطفالى لاأريدهم  ان يتربوا  الا فى بلدهم وبحضانتى ،، 
علما بأن لا أريد ان احرم  امهم من رؤيتهم بس فى بلدى ،، فال اللة تعالى ( ولاتنسوا الفضل بينكم ) صدق اللة العظيم 
وحاب أضيف بعض الأمور التى تدل على احتيال طليقتى وأخيها المحامى على القضاء الكويتى الموقر 
كيف احكم  حكم  نفقة لأطفالى الثلاثة وهم ببلدهم السعودية وهم  بيدى الممسكة ؟؟
وللعلم يأستاذى الكريم : بأنى تزوجتها وهى مطلقة ( خلع ) ولقناعتى بأن  لافرق بين الثيب والبكر ..
بس المصيبة  بأنى اكتشفت ان عندها بنت عمرها 13 سنة  ولم تبلغنى !!!!!     الا من خلال اتصال من طليقها وهو قريب لهم من نفس القبيلة ،، يقول لى بانها تنازلت عن حضانة البنت وعمرها لم يتجاوز العامين !!
وأرسل لى حكم قضائى بأثبات الحضانة للأب ،، وشهادة تنازل عن البنت لأبيها !!    أليس هذا كذب ؟؟
وما ذنب أطفالى بأن تكون لهم اخت من الأم بسبب كذب امهم ؟؟   اليس هذا اختلاط انساب ياسيدى الفاضل ؟
واسف على الأطالة ،،    وأرجو التكرم بالاهتمام بموضوعى ،،
ولك فائق الاحترام والتقدير ....

----------


## المستشار/مسعد ابو سليمان

الاخ السائل

اولا/ القانون السعودى واغلب القوانيين تعطى الحق للزوجة فى رفع دعاوى الاحوال الشخصية فى محل اقامة الزوجة

ثانيا/لم تحدد اعمار الاطفال حتى يمكن ابداء الراى فى احقية الحضانة لمن 

ثالثا/تستطيع هذه الزوجة ان حصلت على احكام نهائية بطريقة صحيحة ان تطلب تنفيذها بالمملكة بالطرق القانونية (ديوان المظالم)

رابعا/انصحك بتوكيل محامى بالكويت يتولى الدفاع عنك والطعن على الاحكام بطريقة قانونية وابداء جميع دفوعك سواء فى طريقة اعلانك او فى حكم نفقة الاولاد الموجدين بحضانتك


والله الموفق

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*[align=justify]
الأخ / نجد الخليج
تحية طيبة وبعد
طبقا للنظام القضائى السعودى نرى وأنه قد استقر على أن الحضانة في الفقه هي حفظ الطفل عما يضُرهُ، والقيام بمصالحة، وهي واجبة على من تجب عليه النفقة، ولكن الأم أحق بولدها ذكراً كان أو أنثى إن كان دون سبع.[/align]*[align=justify]
*فإذا بلغ سبعاً: فإن كان ذكراً خير بين أبويه، فكان مع من اختاره، وإن كانت أنثى فعند من يقوم بمصلحتها من أمها أو أبيها، ولا يترك المحضون بيد من لا يَصونه ويصلحه، إذ إن مصلحة المحضون هي الضابط غالباً في من يحضنه هذا وقد وردت بمدونة الأحكام القضائية السعودية الحكمان التاليان :

. - موضوع الحكم الأول: مطالبة مطلقة بحقها بحضانة ابنيها.*
*رقم الصك:153/32*
*ملخص الحكم:* 
*- الحكم برد دعوى الأم بالمطالبة بحضانة ابنيها، استناداً إلى أن الأب يقيم في بلد آخر، وقد قرر جمهور العلماء الحنابلة والمالكية والشافعية أن الأحق في هذه الحالة هو الأب، وما ذكره ابن قدامة من أنه إذا كانت البلد التي يقيم فيها الأب آمنه والطريق آمنة فالأولى بالحضانة الأب.*
*- تقرير أن لوالدة الطفلين المطالبة بالزيارة والرؤية، كما أن لها حق المطالبة بالحضانة إذا عاد الأب لمكان إقامتها.[ص:372]*
*موضوع الحكم: مطالبة مطلقة بحضانة ابنيها.*
*رقم الصك: 339/3*
*ملخص الحكم:*
*- الحكمُ باستحقاق الأب لحضانة ابنيه، وعمر الأول 13 سنة والثاني 11 سنة؛ استناداً لاختلاف محل إقامة الوالدين، ولأن الفقهاء قرروا أن الأحق بالحضانة في هذه الحالة هو الأب، وليس له منع أبنائه من زيارة والدتهما.*
*- تقرير أن حق الحضانة حق مرتجع ومتى سكنت الأم في بلد الأب فلها المطالبة بالحضانة من جديد.[ص: 296]*

*هذا اذا ما أقامت الزوجة دعواها القضائية بالطريق الصحيح الذى رسمه لها النظام وبدون تحايل ونظرا لأن الزوجة*
*حسبما ذكرت استحصلت* 
*على تلك الأحكام بطريق التحايل بدولة الكويت يجب منا التعرض والحالة هذه لنصوص المواد القانونية الكويتية والمقرر من أحكام القضاء التى تحكم هذه المسألة والتى تتركز فى لنقاط التالية:-*
*رقم 38 لسنة 1980 بإصدار قانون المرافعات الكويتى1- نصت المادة 23 من مرسوم بالقانون 
*
*على أنه ( تختص المحاكم الكويتية بنظر الدعاوى التي ترفع على الكويتي ، والدعاوى التي ترفع على الاجنبي الذي له موطن او محل اقامة في الكويت ، وذلك كله فيما عدا الدعاوى العقارية المتعلقة بعقار واقع في الخارج), كما نصت المادة 24 من ذات القانون على أنه :* 
*تختص**المحاكم الكويتية بنظر الدعاوي التي ترفع على الاجنبي الذي ليس له موطن او محل اقامة في الكويت ، وذلك في الاحوال الآتية.* 
*- اذا كان له في الكويت موطن مختار.* 
*- اذا كانت الدعوى متعلقة بعقار او منقول موجود في الكويت ، او كانت متعلقة بالتزام نشأ او نفذ او كان واجبا تنفيذه فيها ، او كانت متعلقة بافلاس اشهر فيها.* 
*- اذا كانت الدعوى معارضة في عقد زواج وكان العقد يراد ابرامه لدى موثق كويتي.* 
*- اذا كانت الدعوى متعلقة بطلب فسخ الزواج او التطليق او الانفصال وكانت مرفوعة من الزوجة لها موطن في الكويت على زوجها الذي كان له موطن فيها متى كان الزوج قد هجر زوجته وجعل موطنه في الخارج بعد قيام سبب الفسخ او*
*ـ- اذا كانت الدعوى متعلقة بطلب نفقة للام او للزوجة متى كان لهما موطن في الكويت او للصغير المقيم فيها. 
- اذا كانت الدعوى بشأ، نسب صغير يقيم في الكويت ، او بسلب الولاية على نفسه او الحد منها او وقفها او استردادها.* 
*- اذا كانت الدعوى متعلقة بمسألة من مسائل الاحوال الشخصية وكان المدعى كويتيا او اجنبيا له موطن في الكويت ، وذلك اذا لم يكن للمدعي عليه موطن معروف في الخارج ، او اذا كان القانون الكويتي واجب التطبيق في الدعوى.* 
*- اذا كانت الدعوى متعلقة بمسألة من مسائل الولاية على المال متى كان للقاصر او المطلوب الحجر عليه موطن او محل اقامة في الكويت او اذا كان بها آخر موطن او محل اقامة للغائب.* 
*- اذا كان احد المختصمين معه كويتيا ، او اجنبيا له في الكويت* 

*موطن او محل اقامة او موطن مختار)*
*من المقرر فى أحكام المحاكم الكويتية :*

*2- إثبات [(قرائن قضائية)، (حجية ورقة الإعلان)] - إعلان [(إجراءاته)، (حجيته)] – تزوير - محكمة الموضوع (سلطتها في تحقيق واقعة حصول الإعلان).* 
*- إعلان الأوراق القضائية - الأصل فيها وصولها إلى علم المعلن إليه علمًا يقينيًا بتسليم صورته إليه – الاستثناء - الاكتفاء بالعلم الظني والحكمي في بعض الحالات - ثبوت الحجية للإعلان وترتيب آثاره القانونية – شرطه - اتباع القواعد المقررة في إعلانه.* 
*- محضر الإعلان - محرر رسمي حجيته مطلقة ما لم يتبين تزويره - تحقيق واقعة حصول الإعلان - موضوعي.* 
*3-من المقرر أن لمحكمة الموضوع السلطة التامة في تفسير المحررات للتعرف على مقصود محرريها وفي بحث ما يقدم إليها من الدلائل والمستندات وفي الموازنة بينها وترجيح ما تطمئن إليه منها، وفي استخلاص ما تراه متفقًا مع واقع الدعوى ما دامت قد أقامت قضائها على أسباب سائغة تؤدي إلى النتيجة التي خلصت إليها، ولها أصلها الثابت بالأوراق*
*4- - إذ كانت المادة 190من قانون الأحوال الشخصية قد اشترطت في مستحق الحضانة (البلوغ والعقل والأمانة والقدرة على تربية المحضون وصيانته صحيًا وخلقيًا)، وكان من المقرر أن تقدير توافر شروط الحضانة والصلاحية لها متروك لمحكمة الموضوع بغير معقب متى أقامت تقديرها على أسباب سائغة لها أصلها الثابت في الأوراق.*
*5-* 
*النص في المادة التاسعة من قانون المرافعات المدنية والتجارية على أن (تسلم صورة الإعلان إلى الشخص المراد إعلانه أو في موطنه أو في محل عمله) وإذا لم يجد القائم بالإعلان الشخص المطلوب إعلانه في موطنه كان عليه أن (يسلم الصورة فيه إلى من يقرر أنه وكيله أو أنه يعمل في خدمته أو أنه من الساكنين معه من الأزواج أو الأقارب أو الأصهار... وإذا لم يجد القائم بالإعلان من يصح تسليم الصورة إليه ممن سبق ذكرهم وجب عليه أن يسلمها في اليوم ذاته لمسؤول مخفر الشرطة أو من يقوم مقامه الذي يقع في دائرته موطن المعلن إليه، وأن يوجه إلى المعلن إليه في موطنه خلال أربع وعشرين ساعة من تسليم الصورة للمخفر كتابًا مسجلاً بالبريد يخطره فيه أن الصورة سلمت لمخفر الشرطة) يدل – وعلى ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة - على أن الأصل في إعلان الأوراق القضائية هو أن تصل إلى علم المعلن إليه علمًا يقينيًا بتسليم الصورة لنفس شخص المعلن إليه، إلا أن المشرع يكتفي بالعلم الظني في بعض الحالات بإعلانه في موطنه وبمجرد العلم الحكمي في البعض الآخر لحكمة تسوغ الخروج على هذا الأصل فإذا كانت صورة الإعلان لم تسلم للمعلن إليه شخصيًا وكانت البيانات التي أثبتها القائم بالإعلان في محضر الإعلان دالة على أنه اتبع القواعد المقررة في القانون لضمان وصول الصورة إلى المعلن إليه فإن الإعلان يكون صحيحًا وتترتب عليه جميع آثاره القانونية وفيها افتراض وصول الصورة فعلاً إلى المعلن إليه، وكان محضر الإعلان من المحررات الرسمية التي أسبغ القانون الحجية المطلقة على ما ورد بها من أمور باشرها محررها في حدود مهمته ما لم يتبين تزويرها، وكان تحقيق واقعة حصول إعلان الخصوم في الدعوى -من المسائل الموضوعية-*
[/align]

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*[align=justify]
ونرى أن الزوجة بالطريقة التى استحصلت بها على الأحكام بالحضانة والنفقة ضدك غير سوية وغير أمينة على أطفالك اعمالا لقول المصطفى عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام " من غشنا فليس منا "
وعليه 
أرى ضرورة حصولك على المستندات التالية :
1- صور رسمية من صحف الدعاوى القضائية والاعلانات القضائية ومحاضر الجلسات والأحكام القضائية فى الدعاوى الثلاث التى أقامتها الزوجة ضدك.
2- شهادات رسمية من
جدول
المحضرين بالمحكمة التى تم تنفيذ الاعلانات القضائية المزورة من خلالها مثبت بها اسم المحامى طالب الاعلان واسم من له المصلحة فى الاعلان (الزوجة)واسم المحضر أو مندوب الاعلان وتاريخ انتقاله للاعلان واسم مستلم الاعلان ودليل صفته فى تسلم الاعلان واسم محرر محضر الانتقال واسم مسدد المحضر بدفتر الاعلانات القضائية بالمحكمة
3- شهادة تحركات رسمية من واقع مصلحة الجوازات ببلدك وتوثق من القنصلية الكويتية ببلدك.
4- قسيمة الزواج.
5- قسيمة الطلاق وشهاداتان رسمية من القنصليتين السعودية والكويتية بالاجراءات التى تتبعتها لاعلانها بالطلاق.
وترفق هذه المستتندات بشكوى تقدم منك أو من وكيلك القانونى للنيابة العامة ضد 
1- المحامى.
2- الزوجة.
3- المحضرين اللذين نفذوا الاعلانات القضائية 
واتهامهم بالتزير فى المحررات الرسمية ( الاعلانات القضائية - محاضر الانتقال فى الاعلانات القضائية - دفاتر الاعلانات القضائية)
وكذا استعمال المحررات الرسمية المزورة مع العلم بتزويرها 
والاستحصال على أختام حكومية رسمية على محررات مع العلم بتزويرها .
بالاتفاق والتحريض والمساعدة 
[/align]*[align=justify]

[/align]

----------


## هيثم الفقى

ويمكنك تقديم شكوى لنقابة المحامين العامة بدولة الكويت ضد المحامى مرفق بها اللازم من المستندات وكذا صورة رسمية من الشكوى المقامة ضده للنيابة العامة بطلب اتخاذ اللازم من الاجراءات التأديبية ضده وان ثبت قطعا قيامه بجرائم التزوير فسيترتب على ذلك شطبه من جداول نقابة المحامين.
هذا من جهة ومن جهة أخرى يمكنك اقامة دعوى ضد الزوجة بعدم الاعتداد بالأحكام القضائية التى صدرت ضدك فى غيبتك وبدون وجه حق وترفق بصحيفة هذه الدعوى المستندات السابق ذكرها .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

أرجو اعلامنا بالتطورات ....
خالص تحياتى

----------


## al360f

الاخوه ماقصروا وضحوا وبينوا اهم النقاط

وانا بوضح لك اخ الكريم نقطه مهمه بقضيتك

انت ذكرت بانها تحايلت على القضاء الكويتى وادعت انك موجود بالكويت

وهذا تستطيع ان تفنده وتذهب للمحكمه ومعك جواز سفرك او تأخذ إفاده من الجوازات انك كنت خارج الكويت وقت الجلسات ولم تتبلغ رسميا بها وجوازك دليلك بهذا الشأن

اتمنى لك التوفيق والسداد

----------


## نجد الخليج

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

التطورات الجديدة بقضيتى :  اكتشقت قضية جديدة ضدى ومحكوم 7 سنوات مع الابعاد  
القضية هى :   خطف قاصر  !!!!
هل يعقل اب يتهم بخطف أبنائة ؟؟    والرجوع بهم لبلدهم ؟؟

أنتظر ردكم وتعقيباتكم لى  .....

----------


## هيثم الفقى

بغض النظر عن المعقولية أو اللامعقولية طالما أن الزوجة قامت باعلانك فى موطن غير حقيقى بالمخالفة للواقع لا تتعجب من اكتشافك لحكم جديد ضدك تلو الآخر ...لأنه من وجهة نظرها أو نظرة محاميها أن استحصالهما على العديد من الأحكام ضدك سيصيبك بالاحباط واليأس....
النصيحة فى الوقت الحالى وكما قال نابليون بونابرت "الهجوم خير وسيلة للدفاع" ...
اتخذ اجراءاتك القانونية ضدها على النحو الذى سبق وأن ذكرته وذكره غيرى من السادة المحامين ...فهذه خير وسيلة لابراء ساحتك من هذه الأحكام التى علمت بها وغيرها من الأحكام التى لم تعلم بها وستكون على ما أعتقد عديدة .....
لاستغلال الزوجة لكونك غير مقيم بالبلاد واستصدارها للعديد من الأحكام ضدك بدون وجه حق وارتكابها لجرائم التزوير فى المحررات الرسمية واعلانات المحضرين على النحو الذى سبق وأن بيناه لك .....
خالص تحياتى

----------


## نجد الخليج

الأخ المحامى /  هيثم الفقى    الأخوة الذين شاركوا  واهتموا بقضيتى

جزاكم اللة كل خير ،،   ووفقكم وسدد خطاكم ،،

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*فى خدمتك فى أى وقت* *يا أخ / نجد الخليج* 
*خالص تحياتى ونتمنى من الله وأن توفق فى ابراء ساحتك من الأحكام التى صدرت ضدك بدون وجه حق.*

----------

